# Sleeping on the ice!!



## WHITE-DEER-SLAYER (Oct 12, 2009)

Has anyone every done this. I have a 12x6 shanty, Mr. big buddy heater, Arctic armor suit, Northstar Duel fuel lantern and a cot. Me and my brother were talking about doing this just for fun. The only thing that we were worried about was co2 build up. I understand that there is a co2 sensor on the Big buddy, but if that male functions while your sleeping the only thing left is DEATH:yikes: Whats your guys thoughts on ventilation or any ideas?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Always wanted to try this myself but have the same fear of not waking up that you do. Also would want to keep some sort of light burning on the outside to guard against wayward snowmobiles.


----------



## 3rd_geer (Dec 21, 2009)

I have slept on the ice numerous times while smelt fishing, sometimes on accident and sometimes on purpose. We had heaters running but we also had the vents in the shanty open so we had pretty good ventilation. It was kinda weird the first time waking up and realizing i was on the ice, but it was a convenient way to keep fishing. We are planning a couple times this year of actually camping on the ice, breakfast, lunch, dinner and all. Should be a good time, and cheaper than a hotel.:lol::lol:


----------



## WHITE-DEER-SLAYER (Oct 12, 2009)

What do you think about a Battery powered Co2 alarm? I think this would be a good idea, and i would feel much safer with that incase the heater sensor didnt work. Has anyone put a Co2 sensor in their shanty just to see what the level was?


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

There is a group of guys from this site that build a nice looking Base Camp on Sag Bay complete w walls roof and wood burner I have only seen pics and from what Ive seen it looks like they really have a good time out there. I think I would be a nervous wreck and wouldn't get much sleep on the ice.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Go to a home improvement store and get a CO sensor if you are going to do this. They are the same size as a smoke detector and about $30. You can remove it when you are done and use it at home near your furnace/water heater. The buddy heaters are known for their heating ability, not their CO sensing abilities. There was a sad thread on here a few years back about a young man succumbing to CO in his shanty, please be careful. The night lights/lanterns are a great idea too.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Tried it one time on Houghton lake.... 6 of us in two trucks and we pitched a big ass tent right on the lake......had a small wood burner in the tent and we had cots, sleeping bags and fished right inside the tent. This was back in the 60s....actually stayed out there 3 full days and 2 nights.... Set the tent between the two trucks...... Actually worked pretty good....although I do remember it being pretty darn cold at night....but we caught eyes while in the tent and cooked them right up.........


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Buddy heaters have a LOW OXYGEN sensor, it won't protect you from the build up of CO (carbon monoxide). If you're going to do it, take TWO methods of alerting and waking you up to the presence of CO.


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

F#&% go deep my son when you can go deep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

ih772 said:


> Buddy heaters have a LOW OXYGEN sensor, it won't protect you from the build up of CO (carbon monoxide). If you're going to do it, take TWO methods of alerting and waking you up to the presence of CO.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

I've slept on the ice several times when I had my permanent 6'x8' shanty.

In addition to two CO alarms, ventilate your shanty more than you would if you were fishing in it while awake. Sacrifice 30-40 degrees of comfort in exchange for some fresh air.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Myself and three buddies rented a shanty that had bunk beds last year on Little Bay. We stayed out on the ice for 2 days and 2 nights. We had a great time. Helluva bonding experience. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

It does sound like it would be fun with the right group of people. The whole CO poisoning thing does scare me and kind of put a damper on using a heater while you sleep. From my childhood I remember three local guys dying from CO poisoning in their pop up camper during deer season.

I do winter camp in a tent and I use those red cloth covered hand warmers inside my mummy bag to keep warm. One goes down at my feet and the other in the front pocket of my hoodie. I also keep a candle lantern burning to keep the moisture from forming on the inside of the tent and to keep air flowing through the vents via convection currents.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

This is what my buddy uses back home in Minnesota. He opted for more holes instead of the stove and he has the table that converts into a 2nd bunk. He also mounted rattle wheels at every hole and was looking for a auto-jigging setup last I talked to him. These are pretty popular in Minnesota and he leaves it out on Lake Vermillion all season. He said it's a pain to move when the snow gets deeper but he's got a pretty spot good that produces most of the year.

http://www.icecastlefishhousesmfg.com/wideeliminater6.5.php


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Slept out plenty of times on higgins lake smelt fishing in the shappell... Worked fine. Don't have to worry about CO2 with my shantys... Plenty of holes for ventalation!

Slept out @ base camp too (of course that thing is like a hotel) on my camp pad on the floor and didn't wake up cold.. The self inflating camp pads (ie.thermorest) are the cats ass for cold weather camping... Any sort of thermal barrier will will help... 

My buddy has a cot I borrowed for a CA trip and I froze my butt off all weekend cause the cold air wrapped around me... Ill take a camp pad any day over a cot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crdroste (Dec 9, 2009)

I plan on doing that this winter, I'm not going to use a heater tho because I'm afraid of the CO2 buildup, but if its like snow camping your shanty is somewhat insulated it shouldn't get much colder than 32.

but to help keep you warm you can wrap your sleeping bag in a tarp, sleep on a thermarest pad , and most importantly put on a clean dry pair of socks before you go to sleep.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wal mart has co detectors for $15 I think. Also u would want to have enough vents open so moisture doesnt build up, I would think that would be enough to vent CO as well. 

Can anyone give me any info on places in Michigan that rent sleeper shacks, Minnesota is a long drive. Thanks.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

CO2 = carbon *di*oxide. Its the stuff we give off when we breathe.

CO = Carbon *mon*oxide. Its the deadly gas that you really have to worry about when running a heater (in an enclosed space) that burns something to create warmth.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

ih772 said:


> CO2 = carbon *di*oxide. Its the stuff we give off when we breathe.
> 
> CO = Carbon *mon*oxide. Its the deadly gas that you really have to worry about when running a heater that burns something to create warmth.


 Wont too much co2 kill ya as well?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

You'll be dead from CO poisoning long before you could produce enough CO2 to die from. They also don't sell inexpensive and portable CO2 detectors.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

"They also don't sell inexpensive and portable CO2 detectors."  

10 4 Got it


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

nick 74 said:


> "They also don't sell inexpensive and portable CO2 detectors."
> 
> 10 4 Got it


You're a smart guy, I knew you'd figure it out.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

What do you guys think about doing an all weekend outing on the ice somewhere? We could show up on Friday evening and stay until Sunday afternoon.


----------



## 3rd_geer (Dec 21, 2009)

I would be in for it. If you dont have a place in mind, i'm gonna put a vote in for higgins. You can smelt fish after dark and everything else the rest of the day. Works good for camping on the ice all weekend.


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

ih772 said:


> What do you guys think about doing an all weekend outing on the ice somewhere? We could show up on Friday evening and stay until Sunday afternoon.


Hi
I would do the bay after Feb 1st. IH772 didn't you walleye fish after dark with us on the bay.
I fished all night on the river and only caught one.


----------



## dachmation (Jan 20, 2006)

nick 74 said:


> Wal mart has co detectors for $15 I think. Also u would want to have enough vents open so moisture doesnt build up, I would think that would be enough to vent CO as well.
> 
> Can anyone give me any info on places in Michigan that rent sleeper shacks, Minnesota is a long drive. Thanks.


Lymans on Houghton Lake rents "sleeper" Shantys


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

fishmark said:


> Hi
> I would do the bay after Feb 1st. IH772 didn't you walleye fish after dark with us on the bay.
> I fished all night on the river and only caught one.


It could have been me, I can't say for sure right now. Was it last winter and pointer guy was with us?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

3rd_geer said:


> I would be in for it. If you dont have a place in mind, i'm gonna put a vote in for higgins. You can smelt fish after dark and everything else the rest of the day. Works good for camping on the ice all weekend.


That's what I was thinking too. Higgins is good all night and during the day. Guys could also head down to Houghton Lake during the day for action.


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

ih772 said:


> It could have been me, I can't say for sure right now. Was it last winter and pointer guy was with us?


Yes. We fished a few more times after dark and did well.


----------



## fishbucket (Jan 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if the CO gas rises and is concentrated on the top of the shanty, falls to the bottom, or is it kind of mixed evenly in the shanty? I've spent several nights on the ice and will be doing it again. Never left the heater on all night though :lol:. I just want to be safe. Thanks


----------



## mich-again (Dec 22, 2009)

fishbucket said:


> Does anyone know if the CO gas rises and is concentrated on the top of the shanty, falls to the bottom, or is it kind of mixed evenly in the shanty?


Theoretically, CO should rise due to its density (a little lighter than the other parts of the air) and temperature when it comes out of the heater. But in reality, I think it would mix up pretty good in a shanty. I have a CO detector that I'll use when the time comes.

I'm glad this thread was started because ever since last winter I've been thinking about spending the night out there. It's basically like winter camping. The right gear and I bet it would be pretty comfortable. I wonder what other kinds of heat sources would work. Maybe heat up some hot water (outside the shanty), then fill one or two of those hot water bottles and stick it in the sleeping bag...


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I can see some of you have never been in the military.

Tent? 
Shanty? 
HEATERS!!!

Try piling up dead grass on top of the snow and sleep (or try to sleep) on that wearing a parka and bunny boots.

Back when I was in my 20's, I used to think that the WWII Vets always embellished their living conditions.

Now I know better.


----------



## yonderfishin (Oct 18, 2008)

Someone needs to invent a heater that sits just outside the shanty or tent but pipes the heat in somehow , without the carbon monoxide. That would be useful for ice fishing and camping.


----------



## NickOfthEwooDs (Mar 23, 2009)

Someone has. It's called a woodstove


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I can see some of you have never been in the military.
> 
> Tent?
> Shanty?
> ...


Bunny boots!:yikes: What branch were you in:lol: J/k. Couldn't resist. We called em Mickey Mouse boots in the corps. 

You could take a generator out with you go elec., wouldn't have to worry about a thing. I have an old metal 5 gal. gas can that has a 3/8" nipple welded at bottom of tank on the end. You can run a line from it to generator, and disconnect the small tank thats comes with the generator. This will last a weekend.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Kidde 9972050-UNI Battery Powered Co Alarm

Overview - Online stores - Details - Related items
Kidde 9972050-UNI Battery Powered Co Alarm


$15 
Ultra-sensitive electro-chemical carbon monoxide sensor combines with battery-powered 85 dB alarm to ensure protection at home and the workplace. Includes visual LED power indicator, test/reset button and snap-open front battery cover. Uses three AA batteries.



Be safe out there!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have an old roommate that is from Minnesota. You should see the castles those guys put out on the ice in the winter, they make a fancy deer camp look downright primitive. Something disconcerting about sleeping on the ice, even when it's 4' thick.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Two different brands of CO2 alarms should give all the safety needed on that front, I mean, in context you are planning on sleeping on a frozen lake!

I have a buddy that pulls a 16ft camper on Hubbard most years. Two years ago it rocked its way half way thru the ice during a wind storm - lots of fun getting it back on the ice!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Bunny boots!:yikes: What branch were you in:lol: J/k. Couldn't resist. We called em Mickey Mouse boots in the corps. 

We called them Bunny's to help keep the Marines as far away from us as possible! (They tend to draw to much fire!)


----------

